# FCS Guro - Marrese Crump



## Guro Harold (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This is a clip of my friend Guro Marrese Crump in the Lionsgate Entertainment movie "Wrong Side of Town".

Marrese was the fight choreographer for this movie and played the part of "Markus".

The clip displays his martial arts ability as well as demonstrating concepts of FCS-Kali!


[yt]JCTR8W9mL68[/yt]


----------

